

Too many apps - damir

These days, there are so many new applications getting released I have hard time keeping track what's what. Somebody should keep an index of this stuff. The long tail of apps sounds like an interesting way to spend rainy days...
======
rrhoover
There are a number of companies trying to solve this problem:

Chomp Appsfire Appolicious AppAware Appboy Frenzapp AppESP (AppStoreHQ) Chorus
StumbleUpon GameFinder (Slide to Play) AppShopper Smokin Apps Apptizr
Appsaurus Heyzap - (just launched their new android check-in based app)

In my personal opinion, none of them have truly solved the problem of app
discovery but I would be curious to get your perspective on any of them.

------
ynn4k
<http://iapps.in> offers a solution to this problem.

